# Schwinn Hornet for $450



## Langsmer (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys. I found a clean original Schwinn Hornet with a skip tooth sweetheart chain ring and Phantom style chain guard. It looks very similar to the one below aside from being a little faded, but very complete and original with good original upholstery on the seat and such. It looks very similar to the one below aside from being red and white and having the early chain ring and chain guard. I really like the bike, but I am a college student and I cant exactly be throwing $450 around very often. If its a good deal then I will get it and sell of some of my other bikes.


----------



## imfastareyou (May 22, 2008)

if its complete and original that's a pretty nice deal.  straightbar tanks usually go for ~$200 in decent original paint.


----------



## Langsmer (May 22, 2008)

Darn, they guy just sold it before I could say "Ill take it."


----------



## imfastareyou (May 22, 2008)

bummer,  you'll find another!


----------



## Langsmer (May 22, 2008)

He actually sold it with a panther III too. Oh well. More fish in the sea!


----------

